# Mine and a mates online radio



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys my mates djing live online now then i might do a gig if its picks up

www.omeradio.com

Tune is people we also do advert so if you wants to be on the air for a week or so let us know


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

BUMP Im going on at 15.00 till Well i don't know when till haha.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

quality is kind of dodgy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry about that we fixed it mate Im off the air as off 16.00Pm


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Live on the Air people opening the friday night off


----------

